# USB - Kompatibilität



## Orphan (4. August 2004)

Hardware:

1 PC mit USB 2.0
1 PC mit USB 1.1 wegen älterem Mainboard.
2 Wireless-USB-Adapter, Übertragung bis 54Mbit/s, USB2.0-kompatibel

Bei dem einen PC ists kein Problem. Nur bei der älteren USB-Version des zweiten bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Ist es möglich diesen Wireless-Stick an der USB1.1-Schnittstelle zu betreiben? Eine Minimierung der Leistungsfähigkeit ist mir vollkommen klar, ich will nur nicht das Gerät kaputtmachen dabei, falls das das Resultat wäre.

Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## Radhad (5. August 2004)

USB 2.0 Geräte sind abwärtskompatibel zu USB 1.1, nur die Datenübertragung ist langsamer. Ich glaube an USB 1.0 laufen sie nicht.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Orphan (5. August 2004)

urks, USB 1.0, USB 1.1 und 2.0? das hab ich nicht mal gewußt, daß es 3 ausführungen gab/gibt. 
mein mainboard ist in dem älteren rechner ein abit kt7. ich habe mich im inet unter anderem auch noch schlau gemacht bzgl der USB-anschlüsse. ich nehme dann an, wenn nichts weiter dazu aufgeführt ist, daß es USB 1.0 ist(?)
ich habe das gerät einmal angesteckt und es kam eine meldung, daß ich...

ein hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-gerät an einem nicht-hochgerschwindigkeits-USB-Hub angeschlossen wurde.

windows-hilfe:
unbekanntes USB-gerät wird mit einer niedrigeren geschwindigkeit ausgeführt werden. sie müssen einen hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-hostcontroller an diesen computer anschließen, um  bestmögliche leistung zu erzielen.

fazit wäre doch jetzt eigentlich, daß es möglich ist, ohne risiko dieses gerät daran zu betreiben, oder?

[  ] ja             
[  ] nein             
[  ] weiß nicht

 gruß


----------



## melmager (5. August 2004)

Ja es ist möglich 

Die Fehlermeldung könnte eine XP Fehlermeldung sein - wenn ja dann
Servicepack 1 installieren.


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Geschwindigkeitsverlust = langsamere Datenübertragung. Verursacht keine Probleme! Viel Spaß beim datenübertragen  


MfG Radhad


----------



## Orphan (8. August 2004)

habs vor ein paar tagen mal ausprobiert. wollte nur noch die bestätigung senden.

es funktioniert. also ist die USB-version schnurz. man nimmt halt nur leistungseinbußen in kauf dann.

gruß ^^


----------

